
GitHub drops “master” and “slave” terms amidst BLM backlash - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/32594/github-drops-master-and-slave-terms-amidst-blm-backlash-juneteenth
======
bloak
When has GitHub used the term "slave"?

(Not a rhetorical question: there are many aspects of GitHub that I am not
familiar with.)

------
mister_hn
now I'm waiting for dropping the word "master" from things like:

\- Master Chef

\- Chessmaster

\- Master's Degree

\- ATP Masters

\- MasterClass

and so on...this is so ridiculous.

~~~
jaclaz
Don't forget MasterCard.

BTW I personally find Visa offensive to immigrants.

